# looking for a project ...



## apcustom (Aug 17, 2008)

hey everyone ... im fairly new to this site ... 


here is my delema .. i am a student at n.s.c.c... i am taking a 2 year carpentry course and i am on my last year ..... for the end of the school year we have to do an independent project ... it is something that we get to pick ourselfs but we also need to pay for the material...i don't have much money my limit would probably be $500.00 canadian. i would like to do something unique but im drawing a blank. we are only going to be working on them 2 days a week from the end of january to the end of april... any sugestions would be great ... 
thanks


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Make a small upper cabinet with a couple of shelves & a door. You could add crown molding around top & maybe some trim around bottom called a light rail. you could make it 24" wide X 36"-40" tall. Type of wood used could be inexpensive to expensive.

Here's an example:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

James.. your handiwork? 

outstanding craftsmanship...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> James.. your handiwork?
> 
> outstanding craftsmanship...


Thanks Bill;
I'm what's called a propmaker (fancy name for carpenter) in the film industry & between shows I build cabinets, bath vanities, entertainment centers, turn pens etc. This is what I do for a living so have to stay busy.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

james..

ya should consider adding "Artisin" to your monikor!!!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice work, James..


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums apcustom.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

apcustom;

Welcome. Are you talking about a carpentry, or wood working project? There is a difference. One is nailing studs together to build something, the other is careful material selection, planning, cutting, and assembly.

We can suggest all kinds of things, but we need to know what direction to take you.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here is a suggestion to make your project dollars stretch further: Scale the project down to make it kid sized. You can still apply your knowledge in joinery, trim and design; the end result will show off your skills but for proportionally less money. Since this is a carpentry course I would suggest a play kitchen with toy appliances. To make this even more rewarding contact a local charity like a shelter and donate your project to them. If you are starting your own business this will give you a tax write off most places and the knowledge that you have brightened the lives of kids who really need it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi apcustom

I would suggest you go to 
The Woodworking Channel Video Library
Select the videos from the RWS (router work shop) , I sure you will find one from the 37 listed that will charge your battery up and get you going..

=====



apcustom said:


> hey everyone ... im fairly new to this site ...
> 
> 
> here is my delema .. i am a student at n.s.c.c... i am taking a 2 year carpentry course and i am on my last year ..... for the end of the school year we have to do an independent project ... it is something that we get to pick ourselfs but we also need to pay for the material...i don't have much money my limit would probably be $500.00 canadian. i would like to do something unique but im drawing a blank. we are only going to be working on them 2 days a week from the end of january to the end of april... any sugestions would be great ...
> thanks


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

jlord said:


> Make a small upper cabinet with a couple of shelves & a door. You could add crown molding around top & maybe some trim around bottom called a light rail. you could make it 24" wide X 36"-40" tall. Type of wood used could be inexpensive to expensive.
> 
> Here's an example:


James, that's is a beautiful piece of work! ........I really like the tombstone doors, and all the craftsmanship, the color is outstanding.
congratulations! 
Teo


----------



## apcustom (Aug 17, 2008)

hey everyone .... thanks for the ideas... 
just to clairify ... 
yes i am in a carpentry course however we do alot of shop work as well ... 
we have layths and all that good stuff.... 
our projects can be anything that we want ... weather its build a kiddy house , to 5000$ entertainment center.... 


Jlord: i really like your idea for the upper cabinet.. i might look into that idea ... 

AxlMyk: i hope the above answered some of your questions...

Mike: unfortunitly as much as i would love to give back to the community like that im afraid i do not have the funs for something like that ... sorry 

bobj3: i never thought about that ... thanks for the idea .... mind you i will have to wait untill i can get onto a better computer cause mine bites..


again thanks all for your ideas .... if you have anymore don't be afraid to through them out there too...


----------



## okanagan (Dec 18, 2009)

Here are some free plans.
Get all the instructions and diagrams needed to start your very own woodworking project - choose from a variety of projects.
Absolutely Free Plans, woodworking clip art and how to information
Amateur Woodworker: Archive
Free Woodworking Plans, Projects and Patterns


----------



## apcustom (Aug 17, 2008)

hey jlord i was wondering if maybe you could give me a little more info on that cabinet thingy you showed me .....just some sort of blue print or something like that .... .... like what did you use to make the gables? is it solid wood or is it a vineer plywood? did you dado your shelves in ? i really like your idea .... i used to make cabinets a while back but the guy i worked for and who showed me had sloppy workmenship ... no dados,rabits, or dove tails just slap them togeather and install them .... thanks for the help ...


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

This may be a little hard to do, but if you haven't seen it, You should.If You could pull it off, You would be the talk of the shop. woodgears ca** Search it on the web

http://woodgears.ca/


----------



## MarcoBernardini (Jan 26, 2010)

My 0.02 euro... but this can be considered an heretic proposal!
You can go to Ikea, buy (or just measure) something with a good look and reproduce it with better materials and finishing.
Here some products which could be appropriate for your scope:

IKEA | Storage furniture | Chests of drawers | EDLAND | Chest with 5 drawers

IKEA | Nightstands & other storage | Nightstands | HEMNES | Nightstand

IKEA | Computer workstations | Desktop solutions | ALVE | Secretary

IKEA | Storage furniture | Wardrobes | HEMNES | Linen cabinet

I often try to make this, but since in Italy good wood is pretty expensive and hard to be found, I usually finish buying Ikea pieces 
The big deal is they are very good "blanks" for further improvements and customizations.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike said:


> Here is a suggestion to make your project dollars stretch further: Scale the project down to make it kid sized. You can still apply your knowledge in joinery, trim and design; the end result will show off your skills but for proportionally less money. Since this is a carpentry course I would suggest a play kitchen with toy appliances. To make this even more rewarding contact a local charity like a shelter and donate your project to them. If you are starting your own business this will give you a tax write off most places and the knowledge that you have brightened the lives of kids who really need it.


Very late picking up on this !
In the UK, apprentices used to make scaled down pieces of furniture to celebrate their end to their apprenticeship. They have become quite valuable. I used to see them at antiques fairs. A small chest of drawers made a good jewelery container.

Love your idea of the miniature kitchen. There is a complete market for 1/12 scale items amongst the serious dolls house crowd.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## MarcoBernardini (Jan 26, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> Love your idea of the miniature kitchen. There is a complete market for 1/12 scale items amongst the serious dolls house crowd.


I bet Ikea furniture in 1/12 scale would be pretty rare


----------

